# Ryzen 2700x AIO Kühlung



## strikeru97 (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal euer Schwarmwissen in Bezug auf AIO Wasserkühlungen beim Ryzen 2700x.

Aktuell habe ich folgendes System:
Case: Anidees AI7B
CPU: Ryzen 2700x (Stock nur XMP Profil 2)
GPU: XFX Radeon 5700 XT
Kühlung: CM Masterliquid lite 240
RAM: 2x G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB

Jetzt geht bei meiner CoolerMaster AIO der zweite Lüfter auch noch Kaputt. Das bekannte Problem mit den Kugellagern.
Das klackern bringt mich echt zum ausrasten, also nervt mich extrem. Nun ist die Frage 2x neue Lüfter holen oder neue AIO.
Hab im Netz nicht groß was gefunden außer das man die Noctua NF-F12 PWM da läge ich auch bei fast 25€ pro Stück.
Da mein Kollege damals so schlau war und schmutz vom Pumpendeckel mit Alkohol entfernen zu wollen ist dieser nun hässlich.
RGB ist mir Latte, wenns da ist ist gut wenn nicht auch! 
So das ich darüber nachdenke eher eine neue AIO zu holen oder was meint Ihr?

Welche AIO könnt ihr empfehlen?
Oder doch lieber nur Lüfter tauschen?

Gruß
strikeru97


----------



## grumpy-old-man (28. Mai 2021)

@strikeru97

Die Liquidmaster Light ist nicht gerade die schlechteste AIO die man haben kann, vor allem recht leise (bis auf die Lüfter).

Wenn Die Kühlleistung noch in Ordnung ist, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, diese komplett auszutauschen, es sei denn, Du möchtest mal eine andere Ausprobieren.

Ein Tausch der Lüfter langt vollkommen. Ich empfehle Dir die Lüfter von Arctic: https://geizhals.de/arctic-p12-luefter-v33930.html

Ob Du jetzt die mit transparenten Lüfterblättern (sind gerade wohl die preiswertesten) oder die mit nicht transparenten nimmst, oder gar die PST Version (hat einen 2. durchgeschliffenen Anschluss für den Anschluss eines zweiten Lüfters) ist dabei Schnuppe. Die Lüfter leisten einen hervorragenden Dienst auf der Masterliquid und sind wirklich sehr leise.


----------



## strikeru97 (28. Mai 2021)

@grumpy-old-man
Mit der Kühlleistung bin ich tatsächlich grade etwas überfragt.
Ich weiß auch garnicht wie der Ryzen sich verhalten sollte, ich meine mich zu erinnern mit Prime95 auf voller Last als ich noch beide Lüfter laufen hatte lag die CPU bei Entweder 70°C oder 89°C. Bei 30% Last hab ich ca. 45°C , alles andere muss ich tatsächlich mal heute Abend nach der Arbeit testen.

Achso und bitte die Aussage mit dem genervt sein vom Lüfter nicht falsch verstehen, bin nur genervt vom "Klackern" des Kaputten Kugellagers. Ansonsten komm ich damit klar, das die mal hochtourt usw.  
Müssen also nicht die extremen Silent Lüfter werden. 

Kann man eventuell trotzdem eine Empfehlung aussprechen für eine neue AIO falls ich mich dann eher für diesen Weg entscheide. Die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB oder eine "Wartungsfreundlichere" mit Erweiterungsoption?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (28. Mai 2021)

strikeru97 schrieb:


> Kann man eventuell trotzdem eine Empfehlung aussprechen für eine neue AIO falls ich mich dann eher für diesen Weg entscheide. Die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 RGB oder eine "Wartungsfreundlichere" mit Erweiterungsoption?



Die klackernden Kugellager der Lüfter von Cooler Master sind mir wohl bekannt und hatten mich auch sehr gestört. Insofern kann ich das vollauf nachvollziehen. Ich bin allerdings überfragt, was für Lager in den RGB-Lüftern von Cooler Master verbaut sind.  Ich bin aber fest Überzeugt, dass es wieder Kugellager sind, insofern wirst Du mit den Lüftern auch nicht glücklicher werden, außer, dass sie ein wenig Kirmesfeeling aufkommen lassen.

Von den Temperaturen her sollte das in Ordnung gehen. 

Wenn Du eine wirklich leise Pumpe (man könnte sogar sagen geräuschlos) haben möchtest mit guter Wartungsfähigkeit, dann wirst Du um eine  Alphacool Eisbär nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Mai 2021)

Wenn du wirklich keinen ärger mehr mit AIO,s haben willst,dann würde ich dir raten einen konventionellen CPU-Tower Kühler zu verbauen,wie ein Brocken 3 von Alpenföhn.Die Kühlleistung ist mehr als ausreichend für deine CPU.AIO,s haben zumeist die Eigenschaft,das nach der Gewährleistungfrist/Garantie mit problemen zu beginnen,(Motorleistung,Klackergeräusche,Verschleiß,Lüfterrattern ect.).


----------



## strikeru97 (28. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich keinen ärger mehr mit AIO,s haben willst,dann würde ich dir raten einen konventionellen CPU-Tower Kühler zu verbauen,wie ein Brocken 3 von Alpenföhn.Die Kühlleistung ist mehr als ausreichend für deine CPU.AIO,s haben zumeist die Eigenschaft,das nach der Gewährleistungfrist/Garantie mit problemen zu beginnen,(Motorleistung,Klackergeräusche,Verschleiß,Lüfterrattern ect.).



@Brexzidian7794 
Danke für den Tipp, aber ich möchte definitiv bei der AIO bleiben. 
Was eventuell aber noch in frage käme, die Gehäuselüfter auszutauschen.

@grumpy-old-man 
Ich danke auch dir für die Hilfe, da die WaKü soweit ja noch läuft und es eine schon recht günstige Lösung ist die Lüfter zu tauschen. Werde ich dies als erstes Probieren und denke damit wird es dann auch gut sein.
Nehme auch gerne noch Tipps entgegen das ich alle Lüfter im Gehäuse austausche.

Stöbere gleich mal hier ob da eine Empfehlung bei ist.


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/review-anidees-ai7b-cube-paradies-fuer-wakue-fans.372041/


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Mai 2021)

Natürlich kannste die Lüfter tauschen,nur die Frage ist was willste den dafür max.ausgeben?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (28. Mai 2021)

strikeru97 schrieb:


> Nehme auch gerne noch Tipps entgegen das ich alle Lüfter im Gehäuse austausche


Tja, da kannst Du von 3 bis 30 Euro pro Lüfter alles ausgeben.

Die Arctic P12 sind auch gute Gehäuselüfter. Wenn Du die im 5er Pack kaufst, sparst Du noch etwas Geld: https://geizhals.de/arctic-p12-luefter-v33930.html

Sehr leise mit ausreichendem Durchsatz sind auch die Shadow Wings 2 von Be quiet!:  https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-2-pwm-bl085-a1959786.html

Performanter sind dann diese hier:








						Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 3-Pin • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 1400rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 141.7m… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed, 120mm ab € 18,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed, 120mm ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 2200rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 12… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm ab € 25,20 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 300-1500rpm • Luftdurchsatz… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Aber jeder hat seine bevorzugten Lüfter, mit welchem er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Shinna (28. Mai 2021)

Hol dir nen 5er Pack von den Arctic Lüftern. Der kostet um die 25€. Dafür kriegst Du gerade einen Noctua und die sind auch nicht wirklich besser als die Arctic. Solltest Du warum auch immer eine neue AIO kaufen wollen kann ich dir zur Arctic Liquid Freezer II raten.


----------



## strikeru97 (31. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,
Ich hab mir jetzt den P12 Lüfter bestellt, einer ist bisher angekommen.
Ähm, laut den Werten von Coolermaster, wobei ich hier nur die der PRO Variante finde, wäre der aber deutlich besser als der Arctis P12 PWM PST. Sind hier die Daten von CM einfach schlichtweg falsch?
Verbaut sind bei der Masterliquid Lite 240 wohl die Masterfan 120 AB.

Wollt mich nur nochmal Rückversichern das ich jetzt nicht doch nen schlechteren Lüfter kaufe, als die beiden vorhandenen.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2021)

Welche Werte meinst du?
Diese Lüfter verwendet Arctic selbt auf ihren AiOs.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (31. Mai 2021)

Alles gut. Der Radiator der Masterliquid ist nicht der dickste und hat einen nicht zu engen Lamellenabstand. Da bedarf es keines sehr hohen statischen Drucks, um Luft durchzupressen. Und ganz ehrlich, die Masterfans willst Du nicht bei 2000 rpm laufen lassen. Das ist sehr weit weg von "silent".


----------



## strikeru97 (31. Mai 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Alles gut. Der Radiator der Masterliquid ist nicht der dickste und hat einen nicht zu engen Lamellenabstand. Da bedarf es keines sehr hohen statischen Drucks, um Luft durchzupressen. Und ganz ehrlich, die Masterfans willst Du nicht bei 2000 rpm laufen lassen. Das ist sehr weit weg von "silent".


Okay, gut ich will halt nur nicht riskieren das es "schlechter Kühlt" als vorher mit den Original Lüftern.  




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Welche Werte meinst du?
> Diese Lüfter verwendet Arctic selbt auf ihren AiOs.


Ich meine Werte wie den Luftdruck und den Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (31. Mai 2021)

Keine Sorge, die sind wirklich vollkommend ausreichend.


----------



## strikeru97 (31. Mai 2021)

Gut gut, dann kann hier geschlossen werden. 
Bestelle mir jetzt die Tage noch die Gehäuselüfter, einfach fürs Gefühl und weil ich ja gelesen hab das die Original Lüfter vom Case extrem laut sein sollen im Vergleich zu anderen mit gleicher Leistung. 

Dann kann hier geschlossen werden. Nochmals vielen Dank an die helfenden


----------

